# Отзыв о Национальном медико-хирургическом центре имени Пирогова



## NaTaShKiN (7 Июл 2018)

Доброго вечера, в данный момент лежу в этом центре, ул.  Нижняя первомайская д. 70, восхищена всем что здесь есть, врачи очень хорошие, медсестры заботливые, палаты вообще райское место. Оперировал нейрохирург Лебедев Валерий Борисович, к сожалению ассистента не запомнила, т.к не отошла ещё от наркоза в момент общения с ним, но он пришел после моего перевода в палату, показал как нужно вставать, ложиться, одел корсет, интересовался самочувствием, анастезиолог, помню только имя Александр, тоже после операции пришел, спросил про самочувствие, поднял мне кроватку, до операции рассказал все, что связано с наркозом, и что мне будут делать.

Вообщем операция прошла успешно, удалили грыжу S5- L1 , после операции ничего не болит, от обезболивающих оказалась. После двух месяцев поездок в разные больницы в поисках нейрохирурга, после многих разочарований,бессонных ночей, сильнейших,ужасных болей,  мне несказанно повезло. Я очень рада что доверилась Лебедеву В.Б. - он просто умничка с золотыми руками, доктор с большой буквы!

Да, ещё забыла поблагодарить девочек, из этого форума La murr и Lari, спасибо вам мои хорошие за советы! ️


----------



## La murr (8 Июл 2018)

@NaTaShKiN, Наташа, выздоравливайте!


----------



## NaTaShKiN (8 Июл 2018)

Вот такая тут красота )

   


La murr написал(а):


> @NaTaShKiN, Наташа, выздоравливайте!



 Спасибо большое! Теперь буду беречь спинку и соблюдать все рекомендации )))


----------



## tenitolkay (22 Июл 2018)

Наталья, добрый день. Скажите, вы платно делали или по квоте? Тоже записался к Лебедеву. Вернее на консультацию в Пироговку. Но не понял, попаду ли именно к нему на консультацию.


----------



## La murr (23 Июл 2018)

@tenitolkay, Вы можете связаться с Валерием Борисовичем, написав ему личное сообщение, и договориться об очной консультации.


----------



## tenitolkay (23 Июл 2018)

@La murr, спасибо вам за подсказки. Уже с ним списался вчера и запишусь сегодня на приём.


----------



## NaTaShKiN (23 Июл 2018)

tenitolkay написал(а):


> Наталья, добрый день. Скажите, вы платно делали или по квоте? Тоже записался к Лебедеву. Вернее на консультацию в Пироговку. Но не понял, попаду ли именно к нему на консультацию.


 
Прошу прощения, не было возможности раньше ответить, операция бесплатно, по квоте. Все будет хорошо у Вас, уверенна на все 100 % вы в надёжных руках!


----------



## tenitolkay (23 Июл 2018)

Спасибо , Наталья, в среду пообщаемся с Лебедевым.


----------



## tenitolkay (25 Июл 2018)

Спасибо. С вашей лёгкой руки взял меня Лебедев на операцию)))


----------



## NaTaShKiN (26 Июл 2018)

tenitolkay написал(а):


> Спасибо. С вашей лёгкой руки взял меня Лебедев на операцию)))



Спасибо за комплимент, очень приятно ))) держу за Вас кулачки, и уверенна что операция пройдет отлично, я  очень счастлива просыпаться без боли, чего и Вам желаю! )))


----------

